# Drone dropping surf baits



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

From another 2cooler, it was only a matter of time.

I personally think this is cool. It will help the sport making it easier to many people who can not paddle baits.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1102497


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

that's a cool video, gonna help save a lot of back and arms with that thing.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That's cool, great idea.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thats pretty cool!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Why didn't I think of that???? Me and my son fly all kinds of RC's!


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Awesome. Wonder how it holds up in the wind


----------

